# Shelf on mill for divider/rotary table



## jmhoying (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a vertical mill and a very heavy Hartford Super Spacer index head accessory.  I was looking for a way to make a shelf for it tonight and remembered that I salvaged a couple TV wall mounts (for the heavy tube type TVs) during a remodel job.  They are rated at 140 lbs, and I shortened the lower arm by 6", so it can probably hold more than that now.  My Index Super 55 had some unused electrical cover plates (1/8" metal), that I used for the mounting area on the mill (welded on a backer plates and mounting nuts)  As you can see in the photo, I can swing the arm over the table and easily slide a heavy item on or off.




Jack
Fort Loramie, Ohio


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 10, 2013)

Very cool idea.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 10, 2013)

That is slick:man:


----------



## Ian Bee (Jul 11, 2013)

Want!!!   Awesome, so going to make now!


----------



## RandyM (Jul 11, 2013)

SWEET!


----------



## churchjw (Jul 11, 2013)

Wonderful idea.  

Jeff


----------



## 8ntsane (Jul 11, 2013)

Great idea
I wish I had a setup like that for my rotary table. The problem for mine is it weighs in around 250 lbs with the chuck on it.
Your rig will certainly give it a home while its not in use, and free up some bench space :thumbzup:


----------



## Handy (Jul 29, 2013)

:thumbsup:
Slide on - Slide off


----------

